# Report: Nissan Planning Tata Nano Rival for Indian Market



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

What’s smaller than Micra? Nissan is about to answer that question with news that the Japanese automaker will build a vehicle to slot in underneath its new Micra sub-compact (above) and rival Indian automaker Tata’s Nano.

Even more surprising than building the car is the revelation that Nissan believes it can actually make money doing so – despite the fact that the new mini car will retail for roughly $3,000. While the Nano starts at roughly $500 less, most Nano buyers opt for the LX model which retails for $4,183.

Designed for the Indian market, the car will be built in India with almost all parts coming from inside the country as well – helping to cut down on labor and shipping costs. Nissan has also partnered with Indian three-wheel vehicle manufacturer Baja Autos to put the project into action. The mini-Micra is expected to hit the market by 2012.

More: *Report: Nissan Planning Tata Nano Rival for Indian Market* on AutoGuide.com


----------

